# 123 Momentum Stocks for US Stock Traders



## tradingasx (14 April 2005)

As of the close of Apr 13, 2005

1. ACCL
2. APCS 
3. ASIAINFO 

View More Stocks


----------



## RichKid (14 April 2005)

tradingasx,
Please read the forum code of conduct next to the 'make donation' link at the foot of each page.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 April 2005)

tradingasx said:
			
		

> As of the close of Apr 13, 2005
> 
> 1. ACCL
> 2. APCS
> ...




Hi tradingasx,

In future I'd appreciate it if you took a bit of time to include a little more content in your posts rather than just a few stock codes and a link to your blog. As RichKid suggested it might be an idea to review our code of conduct.

Thanks and welcome to the forums.


----------

